# It's a Myth That Women Don't Want Sex As They Age



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

It's a myth that women don't want sex as they age, study finds | CNN


It's a long-held belief: Women lose interest in sex as they age. But over a fourth of women in midlife considered a healthy sex life very important, a new study has found.




www.cnn.com


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Bad connection here so can't read the article but only a fourth?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

The article should have been retitled "Only a forth of women considered...." Not bashing but if on 1/4 of women think sex is that important, it leaves a pretty significant difference from the men that do. The article makes it sound like 1/4 is high.

I would guess 3/4 of men do so that's still a 1/2 difference. Hence why most of the posts you see here and elsewhere are from guys complaining about their sex lives and not women. Same 1/4 ratio.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

46 year old perimenopausal woman here.....
I freaking love sex and 55 year old bf and I have great sex a few times a week. We might do it more but we don't live together.

I don't O all the time, though I certainly do at least half the time, but i don't care. I love the closeness and it still feels great, and I have zero problems with dryness. In fact bf has commented in this.

Of course i don't know what waits for me in the future but I know I'm enjoying it more then I did 10 years ago. But that could be related to the fact that 10 years ago I was with a much older guy with ED who wouldn't address it so sex wasn't so great.

One thing I think is a big factor is that women become more body conscious as they age. I know when I'm in better shape I want more sex, and as ive been told 20 somethings have little on me body wise I'm pretty body confident. I think that makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> The article should have been retitled "Only a forth of women considered...." Not bashing but if on 1/4 of women think sex is that important, it leaves a pretty significant difference from the men that do. The article makes it sound like 1/4 is high.


The article also said that it was around a quarter who didn’t feel sex was important. With all of the rest saying it mattered, just that it began to gradually fall off through the 50s and 60s.

Likewise it also referenced those who still wanted it, tended to be more highly educated and didn’t have depression, or poorer health. Plus equally significant is for a woman to have a high quality sex life in her 40s, which goes a long way moving forward.

Of which I enjoy a splendidly rich sex life with my 50 year old wife, as it has always been throughout our relationship together. Plus like more of the women from that study who feel sex is important. My wife is also highly educated, and has never had depression or other mental health issues either.

I also think resilience and a positive outlook helps a lot as well for the long haul. Since my wife was seriously injured in our early days of dating when she got run down by a car. Followed by other things including getting past thyroid problems in recent years. Plus breast cancer this year, where so far she got lucky and it was caught early. While also having to deal with our daughter who may die as a consequence of her anorexia.

Yet the sharing of wonderful sex together, has continued to be a pleasure instead of a burden. Which makes the sex we share a safe port and a pleasurable respite from the challenges we face.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

As a man one year older than his wife, I can say when she turned 60 I found myself in a sex starved marriage. She told me she had no sexual desire, never wanted to have sex with me or anyone else. I came very close to divorcing her, but we worked it through with the help of a great sex therapist. several months after therapy and the resumption of sex twice a week, my wife asked me if I would have really divorced her over something as unimportant as sex. I stopped looked her in the eyes and told her that sex was not unimportant, sex was making love and gaining emotional closeness and intimacy.........and yes i would have absolutely divorced her.

We are now in our 70's and typically have sex twice a week. Marriage is about change, communication, compromise and setting boundaries with each other. One of the best things that happened during our sex therapy sessions was to envision and tell each other what we though a "good marriage" would entail in 5, 10, 15 and 20 years.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Clearly, there is no one way women are wrt sex as they age. My ex had very little interest (probably psychological, IMO) in her 20s and beyond. My wife and I have had a very active sex life for 20 years, with some modest ups and downs due to health issues, but we're still enjoying sex almost daily (she's 58, I'm 66). Hopefully this will continue for a long time (and we're both doing what we can to ensure that), but I think we expect that we'll gradually slow down over time.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Personal said:


> The article also said that it was around a quarter who didn’t feel sex was important. With all of the rest saying it mattered, just that it began to gradually fall off through the 50s and 60s.
> 
> Likewise it also referenced those who still wanted it, tended to be more highly educated and didn’t have depression, or poorer health. Plus equally significant is for a woman to have a high quality sex life in her 40s, which goes a long way moving forward.
> 
> ...


I'm a little uncertain about the less educated women being less interested in sex as they age but what do I know.

I'm not that educated....😉


----------



## Impulse (Jun 10, 2020)

Deejo said:


> It's a myth that women don't want sex as they age, study finds | CNN
> 
> 
> It's a long-held belief: Women lose interest in sex as they age. But over a fourth of women in midlife considered a healthy sex life very important, a new study has found.
> ...


They do want it...they just don’t want it with their husbands. Apparently. Judging by this place


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

50 here and not slowing down for me..


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

WandaJ said:


> 50 here and not slowing down for me..


As a guy who is about to be single again, at 55, I'm counting on that fact. Highest drive partner I had while dating was a 49 year old, who had a hysterectomy at 35.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

No two people are the same, but IME, its not the case...in fact, practically every woman I know past 40(Im a guy, btw)seem to drop sexual hints at almost nothing...Who knows the reason? maybe they never get any and are starved, or whatever...
There are some women that claim their drive tanked, and I am sure it probably did, but I would be willing to bet some or many are just either sick of men period and it's no longer worth the aggravation, or they aren't turned on by whatever type of guy that would fancy them at their stage of life and their own appearance/looks......


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

hamadryad said:


> No two people are the same, but IME, its not the case...in fact, practically every woman I know past 40(Im a guy, btw)seem to drop sexual hints at almost nothing...Who knows the reason? maybe they never get any and are starved, or whatever...
> There are some women that claim their drive tanked, and I am sure it probably did, but I would be willing to bet some or many are just either sick of men period and it's no longer worth the aggravation, or they aren't turned on by whatever type of guy that would fancy them at their stage of life and their own appearance/looks......


Context has no relevance? There might be tools in the shed that you'd rather not use, but when there's a job that requires them, you dust them off, remember how they worked, and put them to use. When the job is done, they go back in the tool shed again. You might stand back and admire the job you got done, even years later, but it doesn't tempt you to drag them out again.

That might be how some women see sex. I'm not putting a value judgment on it, just saying that even a, by traditional measures, "LD" woman of almost any age might still see its usefulness as a tool to get the job done. Ugh. That really does sound awful doesn't it? For both sexes. That we would allow ourselves to be so dishonest, both to ourselves, and our partners (or potential partners).


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Deejo said:


> As a guy who is about to be single again, at 55, I'm counting on that fact. Highest drive partner I had while dating was a 49 year old, who had a hysterectomy at 35.


Going through therapy with my wife, she can find "support" for all manner of physical reason for not desiring sex. The truth is, she is 100% fully functional, and it ends up being my job to let the therapist know, because they'll go into full support mode for how terrible it is to be getting older and have less drive and feel pain during sex. It's both leading the witness and in many cases counter to the truth. And she'll take that opportunity and run with it, even when it runs completely counter to reality. When I say my wife is "fully functional" I mean orgasms (given appropriate stimulation) are not an issue, dryness is not an issue, pain is not an issue. But OMG how the therapist assume that it must be!!! And my wife will never volunteer that it's not true. IF asked specifically, she will tell the truth. But otherwise she will allow someone to be misled. And I'll bet that is not uncommon.

Thus it does not surprise me at all that you found an HD partner who, according to conventional wisdom, should be otherwise because she'd had a hysterectomy at 35 and doesn't have the proper hormones raging through her body. Certainly, on average, hormones and other changes with age can cause a gradual decline in sex drive. But many (most?) people aren't averages until you tell them they are.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Casual Observer said:


> Going through therapy with my wife, she can find "support" for all manner of physical reason for not desiring sex. The truth is, she is 100% fully functional, and it ends up being my job to let the therapist know, because they'll go into full support mode for how terrible it is to be getting older and have less drive and feel pain during sex. It's both leading the witness and in many cases counter to the truth. And she'll take that opportunity and run with it, even when it runs completely counter to reality. When I say my wife is "fully functional" I mean orgasms (given appropriate stimulation) are not an issue, dryness is not an issue, pain is not an issue. But OMG how the therapist assume that it must be!!! And my wife will never volunteer that it's not true. IF asked specifically, she will tell the truth. But otherwise she will allow someone to be misled. And I'll bet that is not uncommon.
> 
> Thus it does not surprise me at all that you found an HD partner who, according to conventional wisdom, should be otherwise because she'd had a hysterectomy at 35 and doesn't have the proper hormones raging through her body. Certainly, on average, hormones and other changes with age can cause a gradual decline in sex drive. But many (most?) people aren't averages until you tell them they are.


Time for a new therapist.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Going through therapy with my wife, she can find "support" for all manner of physical reason for not desiring sex. The truth is, she is 100% fully functional, and it ends up being my job to let the therapist know, because they'll go into full support mode for how terrible it is to be getting older and have less drive and feel pain during sex. It's both leading the witness and in many cases counter to the truth. And she'll take that opportunity and run with it, even when it runs completely counter to reality. When I say my wife is "fully functional" I mean orgasms (given appropriate stimulation) are not an issue, dryness is not an issue, pain is not an issue. But OMG how the therapist assume that it must be!!! And my wife will never volunteer that it's not true. IF asked specifically, she will tell the truth. But otherwise she will allow someone to be misled. And I'll bet that is not uncommon.
> 
> Thus it does not surprise me at all that you found an HD partner who, according to conventional wisdom, should be otherwise because she'd had a hysterectomy at 35 and doesn't have the proper hormones raging through her body. Certainly, on average, hormones and other changes with age can cause a gradual decline in sex drive. But many (most?) people aren't averages until you tell them they are.


This is why many couples don't go to therapy as no matter the gender of the therapist, one of the parties in the couple is going to feel this way. My ex refused therapy for the very reason and said she would only go if it was a woman. I in turn said I would only go if it was a man. We never went.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Deejo said:


> As a guy who is about to be single again, at 55, I'm counting on that fact. Highest drive partner I had while dating was a 49 year old, who had a hysterectomy at 35.


it is because:
1. The old inhibitions put on us by society and religion are gone
2. We finally know what we like and want and are no longer afraid to ask for it
3. We do not give a f...,k anymore


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

WandaJ said:


> it is because:
> 1. The old inhibitions put on us by society and religion are gone
> 2. We finally know what we like and want and are no longer afraid to ask for it
> 3. We do not give a f...,k anymore


Preach sister!

If society is going to stifle women sexually then it should come as no surprise when women have no interest in sex.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Preach sister!
> 
> If society is going to stifle women sexually then it should come as no surprise when women have no interest in sex.


TJ but how much do you think this is happening and in what manner?

I've done some research but I'm interested in what you have seen.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> TJ but how much do you think this is happening and in what manner?
> 
> I've done some research but I'm interested in what you have seen.


I think it's certainly happening less then it used to. But I also think many women in their 40's and up were still subjected to some of this and thats why you see the lingering effects in older women.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I had a lengthy conversation with my friend in the 30 year marriage shortly after my wife moved out. I was going to make a separate thread about this, but I suppose I'll throw it out here. I indicated to him that in the case with my wife, and effectively same happened with my ex-wife, was that we weren't having sex, and for a good long time, I didn't complain about it in either case. I did, as I pointed out, make it very clear to wife #2 that I would never go through what I had experienced with wife #1 again at the outset of our relationship, and we were in the sexual playground phase.

In the case with wife #2, I explained to my friend that my wife had indicated that she resented me for wanting sex ... despite and yet because of the fact that we weren't having sex. Basically, she was aware of the fact that we weren't, and was anxious about the fact that we weren't because she knew that I probably wanted to. Cripes that sounds confusing. Hope it makes sense. Basically my friend also alluded that his wife would get the same with him. Primarily when she was unhappy about how she looked or felt, that if he came onto her she basically deflected her own discomfort with herself sexually, onto him. Like an odd reverse resentment. That make sense to, or has anyone male or female experienced same? Or is it just me?

With Wife #1, we just built all kinds of mess. Intercourse became terribly painful for her, she had dyspareunia and for the longest time she said nothing about it to me. I was horrified. In that case things grew progressively worse until we got to the point where she got anxious if I went to hold her hand, or give her a kiss. She automatically presumed that my display of affection, meant that I was going to try to get her to have sex. It was really sad actually.

I don't doubt for a moment that once someone has crossed over the threshold of no longer being interested in, attracted to, or holding their partner in high regard or respect, that a cascade of events and excuses are to follow why they don't want to sleep with you. But I'm also wondering if particularly from a female perspective, that you can be interested in, attracted to, and hold your partner in high regard, and NOT want to be intimate with them?


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> The article should have been retitled "Only a forth of women considered...." Not bashing but if on 1/4 of women think sex is that important, it leaves a pretty significant difference from the men that do. The article makes it sound like 1/4 is high.
> 
> I would guess 3/4 of men do so that's still a 1/2 difference. Hence why most of the posts you see here and elsewhere are from guys complaining about their sex lives and not women. Same 1/4 ratio.


 Yes, exactly.

I think not only the title, but the whole tone of the article was disingenuous. 
It seemed to be written like it was a "myth busting" revelation, but when you really dig down, it seemed like it actually *confirmed *the "myth".

How many 24 year old women think sex is very important? Maybe 90% or whatever? So, if it's down to about 25% by menopausal age, it seems to actually CONFIRM that women--as a whole--lose interest in sex. The minority that still value sex does NOT refute the general statement which describes the average population.

About 25-30% of women earn more than their husbands. Does that minority situation "refute the myth" that men earn more? Of course not. In fact, that generalization that men earn more is thrown out all the time when women activists push for changes or programs to benefit women. So why does CNN seem to this that the minority that are still interested in sex refutes the "myth"?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> One thing I think is a big factor is that women become more body conscious as they age. I know when I'm in better shape I want more sex, and as ive been told 20 somethings have little on me body wise I'm pretty body confident. I think that makes a lot of difference.


one thing that really turns on an older guy is seeing his mate in some really sexy lingerie. 
push up bra, thigh high stockings, garters, lace panties., high heels or boots...
If you are sensitive about showing a certain part of your body, they have those stretchy "body stockings" that can fit any shape. the color red is a good one for this sort of thing, but i have seen a see thru black do an equally good job.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

WandaJ said:


> it is because:
> 1. The old inhibitions put on us by society and religion are gone
> 2. We finally know what we like and want and are no longer afraid to ask for it
> 3. We do not give a f...,k anymore


ALL excellent reasons to get laid!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

as for the OP's article....
so 25% of mature women are still horny most of the time.
but another 25% or so of women can get turned on, and gotten momentarily horny, by the right sort of foreplay and setting. You just have to go slow, get their minds involved, and soon the body "remembers" enjoying sex when they were younger, and they get into it. An hour later and they are not horny again, but that is ok if you know how to turn them on again the next day.

So by my reckoning, that means at least half of Mature women are willing to have great sex fairly often. Not too bad.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> ALL excellent reasons to get laid!


😆


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

Talker67 said:


> as for the OP's article....
> so 25% of mature women are still horny most of the time.
> but another 25% or so of women can get turned on, and gotten momentarily horny, by the right sort of foreplay and setting. You just have to go slow, get their minds involved, and soon the body "remembers" enjoying sex when they were younger, and they get into it. An hour later and they are not horny again, but that is ok if you know how to turn them on again the next day.
> 
> So by my reckoning, that means at least half of Mature women are willing to have great sex fairly often. Not too bad.


This is my wife. She says she never gets a chance to be horny since we normally average twice a week. She is LD and once a week would be fine for her. But then once I start kissing and rubbing her all over she is more than ready. If I massage her we never finish it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> The article should have been retitled "Only a forth of women considered...." Not bashing but if on 1/4 of women think sex is that important,


I would add until some of those women meet someone else and they all of a sudden they do.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

sokillme said:


> I would add until some of those women meet someone else and they all of a sudden they do.


At least for a while. Then sex with the new guy may become just as routine and boring.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> At least for a while. Then sex with the new guy may become just as routine and boring.


Yeah that's the trick. The only thing that gets people like that excited is the newness factor, or it's done to solidify the relationship. But it just means the the disinterest will return.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I sincerely hope with all that I am that menopause doesn’t do this to me. Though, I would probably be less frustrated in my marriage if it did...


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

Spicy said:


> I sincerely hope with all that I am that menopause doesn’t do this to me. Though, I would probably be less frustrated in my marriage if it did...


That was my wish too, but menopause did take away my drive. This caused deep depression at first. 
But at least I'm no longer frustrated I guess. 

I do wonder though, that if I had a passionate husband, or one that encouraged my sexuality, whether it would have kept the flame burning. Or would that have irritated my new low desire persona.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m 45 and Mrs. Married is 46. I’d say since our 2 daughters are now in college and all the give damn is out the window we are having more sex than the rest of our years combined. Social influences and self consciousness are the bedroom’s worst enemy. Having traveled much of the world I can say that Americans are horrible at sex.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

[QUOTE="Deejo, .

I don't doubt for a moment that once someone has crossed over the threshold of no longer being interested in, attracted to, or holding their partner in high regard or respect, that a cascade of events and excuses are to follow why they don't want to sleep with you. But I'm also wondering if particularly from a female perspective, that you can be interested in, attracted to, and hold your partner in high regard, and NOT want to be intimate with them?
[/QUOTE]

There are many physical things that can happen to you as you get older, from not feeling attractive to having aches and pains, to having a lot less energy, and things that can happen such as prolapses that make it risky and make you self-conscious. 
And obviously there is a dip in hormones which affects different people to different degrees but it always affects them. Past a certain age you're just not running hot anymore. 

But I do think at least as many women get tired of having sex with their partner because they just lose the spark because women want that emotional connection and a lot of women and a lot of men want the spark of excitement and that rarely still exists after a lot of years together. I don't really think there's a way to get that back if that's the issue. It doesn't even necessarily mean they don't respect and love you. It may certainly just mean that you've become too familiar to them or too familial so that they regard you more like family member or a brother or a child or a father, and any of those roles that sneak in there are sex killers.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

At 47, I’m finding my drive decreasing greatly. Considering a test for low T.

women I’ve met with hysterectomies, older, this it that—- they’ve all wanted sex as much or more than me...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> [QUOTE="Deejo, .
> 
> I don't doubt for a moment that once someone has crossed over the threshold of no longer being interested in, attracted to, or holding their partner in high regard or respect, that a cascade of events and excuses are to follow why they don't want to sleep with you. But I'm also wondering if particularly from a female perspective, that you can be interested in, attracted to, and hold your partner in high regard, and NOT want to be intimate with them?


There are many physical things that can happen to you as you get older, from not feeling attractive to having aches and pains, to having a lot less energy, and things that can happen such as prolapses that make it risky and make you self-conscious.
And obviously there is a dip in hormones which affects different people to different degrees but it always affects them. Past a certain age you're just not running hot anymore.

But I do think at least as many women get tired of having sex with their partner because they just lose the spark because women want that emotional connection and a lot of women and a lot of men want the spark of excitement and that rarely still exists after a lot of years together. I don't really think there's a way to get that back if that's the issue. It doesn't even necessarily mean they don't respect and love you. It may certainly just mean that you've become too familiar to them or too familial so that they regard you more like family member or a brother or a child or a father, and any of those roles that sneak in there are sex killers.
[/QUOTE]

Then it's time to paint outside the lines!

Not to fool around or anything but do something you've always wanted to do, even though it may cause some disagreement.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Good article - thanks for sharing. This is kind of anecdotal as we aren't taking a poll or anything, but it is nonetheless really interesting to hear the responses. As I approach my 40th I'm curious if i'll remain HD but plan on staying off the market for a long while due to my breakup. The 2 major relationships of the past 10 years, 1 marriage, 1 LT BF both had ED eventually, both ended with them cheating. So I guess they weren't LD outside the relationship, but according to one, maybe wanted to make sure everything worked still by test driving their equipment outside the relationship. I've just reached that stage where I feel disillusioned with relationships, hopefully to pass, but some stuff to address. Maybe that old adage is true that women report more longterm happiness outside of marriage and men inside of it?

It's certainly encouraging to hear about 40 plus women still enjoying sex though! That bodes well.  I miss sex. But it's solo only for a while.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Deejo said:


> As a guy who is about to be single again, at 55, I'm counting on that fact. Highest drive partner I had while dating was a 49 year old, who had a hysterectomy at 35.


Guessing she was on HRT.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> Guessing she was on HRT.


I'm almost 47 and my drive is pretty good.

No HRT, though I would not be opposed to it in the future.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

joannacroc said:


> Good article - thanks for sharing. This is kind of anecdotal as we aren't taking a poll or anything, but it is nonetheless really interesting to hear the responses. As I approach my 40th I'm curious if i'll remain HD but plan on staying off the market for a long while due to my breakup. The 2 major relationships of the past 10 years, 1 marriage, 1 LT BF both had ED eventually, both ended with them cheating. So I guess they weren't LD outside the relationship, but according to one, maybe wanted to make sure everything worked still by test driving their equipment outside the relationship. I've just reached that stage where I feel disillusioned with relationships, hopefully to pass, but some stuff to address. Maybe that old adage is true that women report more longterm happiness outside of marriage and men inside of it?
> 
> It's certainly encouraging to hear about 40 plus women still enjoying sex though! That bodes well.  I miss sex. But it's solo only for a while.


Almost 47 here and the drive is still pretty good.

I think it's a combination of 2 things:

One is that I'm an endurance athlete so my body image is good and the blood flow is good.

The other is that I find my partner very appealing and he really wants me....I am somewhat reactive this way.

This is just me.....others might be different. 

Of course I don't know what the future holds so I can only speak for right now.

My father was dating women in their 60's before he died (he was 67 and preferred women his age) and he told me they still had sexual interest so I assume sexual drive can remain.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

We're late 50s, still going strong. W is always ready. She's always on board and takes part in kicking things off, herself, so it to me is a mormal thing for 4 to 7 times a week, 4 is a minimum 95% of the time.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> The other is that I find my partner very appealing and he really wants me....I am somewhat reactive this way.


Same for my wife, she is 52, me 49, and she is really turned on and excited that when she is in my vicinity, I am constantly aroused. She is extremely happy that she has that effect on me and i can barely contain my primal urges around her.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Older couple here... 

I told my wife recently that things were about to get hot in the bedroom. She laughed and told me that it just wasn't happening and I shouldn't get my hopes up. I confidently looked at her and asked, "just tell me how hot you want it?" ...as I got up and adjusted the thermostat!

Afterwards (being surprised by all the action that just took place) she said that having the bedroom nice and hot actually did help.



Badsanta


----------



## Rebecca327 (Feb 19, 2021)

I’ll be 52 next month and have completed menopause 2 years ago. I would still like it 1-2 x a week. I don’t get it 😞 but that’s what I’d prefer


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm just minding my own business, relaxing by walking around naked after a shower and laying in my cozy bed. I'm reading TAM, trying to unwind and Mrs. Conan keeps pestering me for sex.

She is 61 and it doesn't seem to be getting any better.

Looks like I'm going to be getting laid for the rest of my life. No escape.......😋


----------



## HLSRMI (Feb 12, 2021)

WandaJ said:


> it is because:
> 1. The old inhibitions put on us by society and religion are gone
> 2. We finally know what we like and want and are no longer afraid to ask for it
> 3. We do not give a f...,k anymore


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

My wife has been on anti-depressants since her early 40s. No sex drive, but still responsive. Comes menopause and her drive is non existent. Doesn't want to have sex, not just with me. She has body image problems, she's put lots of weight on, but she can't be bothered to do anything about it. Empty nest syndrome is not helping either. She is depressed. All in all, hopeless...


----------

